# Dizziness/lightheadedness and shortness of breath



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm getting really scared, for awhile now, my breathing has been abnormal. I find it really painful to take deep breaths. Yet, I've had tests done, and nothing's wrong with my respritory system. I know difficulty breathing is a symptom of anxiety and I have horrible anxiety but it's making me miserable. If I force myself to take a bunch of deep breaths, I get extremely light-headed and sometimes my brain feels like it's being squeezed.

I also can't exercise for the same reason. I get dizzy as hell just after 10 pushups.

Is this part of DP or something else?


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

deleted by author


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Skilliz said:


> I'm getting really scared, for awhile now, my breathing has been abnormal. I find it really painful to take deep breaths. Yet, I've had tests done, and nothing's wrong with my respritory system. I know difficulty breathing is a symptom of anxiety and I have horrible anxiety but it's making me miserable. If I force myself to take a bunch of deep breaths, I get extremely light-headed and sometimes my brain feels like it's being squeezed.
> 
> I also can't exercise for the same reason. I get dizzy as hell just after 10 pushups.
> 
> Is this part of DP or something else?


Early on in my panic and DP, I was incredibly anxious, and felt I had to force myself to take breaths too. I had all kinds of tests done, as well, and everything looked good medically.

I know that brain squeeze feeling all too well. If you've been cleared medically, chances are you're dealing with panic disorder.

This is too distressing to simply be generalized anxiety disorder.

Good luck to you. I hope you find relief soon.

Jeff


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh no the brain squeeze thing. How quickly one forgets. It's been a while since I've dealt with these anxiety driven symptoms.

Most of them have disappeared.

It took some benzos to get me through those initial stages. Not advocating their use, mind you.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Skilliz,

The rapid breathing is a symptom of anxiety and or panic. We tend to breathe shallow when we are anxious and then the body perceives this as a problem and panic sets in.

Please try breathing in thru your nose to a slow count of 5 ( after you get the hang of it, pick a number that works for you), hold that just for a second, then exhale thru your mouth, counting as you do. Do not rush your breathing. Just get in a relaxed place and work on getting your body used to doing some good breathing again.

I hope this helps you.
terri*


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

when you exersise, start really slow. If you are out of shape you will get dizzy really fast.
Always do warm ups no matter how boring. To get your body ready so you dont get a headrush, and always do slower exersises when you stop.
Now if I could only follow my own advice I wouldnt end up practically passed out on the couch every time I am 2 minutes into a work out.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

when you exersise, start really slow. If you are out of shape you will get dizzy really fast.
Always do warm ups no matter how boring. To get your body ready so you dont get a headrush, and always do slower exersises when you stop.
Now if I could only follow my own advice I wouldnt end up practically passed out on the couch every time I am 2 minutes into a work out.
Also if you smoke its easier to get winded very quickly.


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

I was just doing some resistance training with this BodyFlex thing I found in my parents' bedroom, and something else came to mind that really bothers me: I can't suck my gut in while taking a deep breath. I can suck it in without breathing, but not when I'm doing situps or anything.

I get incredibly lightheaded when I try to force myself to do it even after 2 minutes. My vision gets blurry and my sensory perception gets messed up, and I feel like I'm going insane.


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

And now, I'm trying to do this, and when I take a deep breath counting to five, it's like my lungs lock up on 4, and won't accept any more air.

I'm so worried..  [/url]


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Skilliz said:


> And now, I'm trying to do this, and when I take a deep breath counting to five, it's like my lungs lock up on 4, and won't accept any more air.
> 
> I'm so worried..  [/url]


You are WAY, WAY, WAYYYYYYYYY too worried. I used to be this way, too, and it gets better.

Don't worry if you can only get to 4.

Heck, early on, I could only get to 1 or 2.

You'll be okay.

Jeff


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

do you smoke? are you overweight? did you exersise regularly before this started? Do you live in alot of pollution? 
I think its just anxiety. If you concentrate on not being able to breathe, you wont and you will just panic.
I used to think about it constantly and always be short of breath.
If I dont do that I can breathe just fine. I dont think there is anything wrong with you physically.
Also I saw the link..4 is fine I bet. Keep working on it and eventually in a few days I bet youll get to 5.
Things take time. If you werent used to it.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

also , when you do situps you dont suck in air as you go up, you suck in as you are down and as you go up you exhale.
If you are getting blurry vision etc you might be straining yourself too much.
TAKE YOUR TIME.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

chiara said:


> If you concentrate on not being able to breathe, you wont and you will just panic.


That's a misleading statement. Of course your body will still breathe for you, regardless of your concentration on it. Otherwise, everyone would be dead by now. The body is much smarter and resilient than we give it credit.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to get the shortness of breath and dizziness thing all the time when i had panic attacks. man that is scary. it feels like you cant get a breath in then you go all dizzy. several times i came very close to calling an ambulance.

I actually feel alot better now that my doctor reasurred me that this wont kill me. he said the worst that could happen is i pass out. i find this oddly comforting.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

oooh...thanks 1A you are absolutetly right. I think I forgot a word..that should have read...

If you concentrate on not being able to breathe, *you think you wont *be and you will just panic.

You will not stop breathing! Sorry, thanks for the correction 1A


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

chiara said:


> oooh...thanks 1A you are absolutetly right. I think I forgot a word..that should have read...
> 
> If you concentrate on not being able to breathe, *you think you wont *be and you will just panic.
> 
> You will not stop breathing! Sorry, thanks for the correction 1A


No problem. Thanks. Sorry I got kind of jumpy when I read that. I guess it's because I used to freak myself out, thinking I wouldn't be able to take a breath, while in a panic.


----------

